# Meet the little dwarf rat Rey



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I just got her today and am super excited! This is Rey (named from a character in Star Wars lol), she is a dwarf and is so tiny omg! She is either 7 or 8 weeks old right now, I have to check her exact birthdate. But she currently weighs 50g and is expected to only gain about 30-40 more at fully grown.

I am already so in love with her. She is just the sweetest little thing.


































Tried getting pics near the nailpolish for size comparison lol


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh my gosh! Those ears are the cutest thing. I'm quite jealous. CongRATS.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah I told her that her ears are almost as big as she is! lol I love dumbos.


----------



## cookiebear<3 (Aug 2, 2013)

How precious! Are you going to house her with your standard size girls?


----------



## Tam (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh my! She is beautiful!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Just got her birthdate, she is actually 9 1/2 weeks old!



cookiebear<3 said:


> How precious! Are you going to house her with your standard size girls?


Yes I will be. I am lucky that all my females are quite sweet tempered and are used to being around very little babies. I usually put all my babies with the girls at around 3 weeks and she is about that size. So I am not worried about her being injured or fights.

When I get dwarf males I will definitely not house them with my standard males!


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

I didn't even know dwarf rats exhisted!!! His ears though, they made me squeal in the middle of a movie marathon which granted me strange stares from the family lol


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

mis.kay said:


> I didn't even know dwarf rats exhisted!!! His ears though, they made me squeal in the middle of a movie marathon which granted me strange stares from the family lol


lol! I swoon for dumbo ears! Even more so when they are young and their ears are giant lol

Dwarfs are somewhat newer. Breeders have just really started working with them. They generally get between 80-100g (though some get up to 120 but not the line mine is from) vs a standard which is 350-450 female & 450-650 males. So yeah quite a difference!! It is not just a smaller rat but a recessive gene. They are also far less prone to tumors! Being newer though some lines have some temperament issues but my girl comes from good lines and she is very sweet. They tend to be more hyper and active then standard even the males. So far I have been calling her spider rat as she just nonstop at the top of her cage lol

This is NOT my photo but it shows size difference.


----------



## RatEmporiumToronto (Jun 10, 2015)

Ahh love dwarf rats! I have a boy who looks so similar :') enjoy your bouncy babe!


----------

